# SAM Raceway On Road Palm Bay, Florida



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

New race track in Malabar / Palm Bay FL. 

We will have oval, onroad, off road all at the same site.

Race dates to come, but we are doing a testing run on June 15th, Saturday to make sure the timing system works, the PA, and get feedback on the surface.

More to come. 

Our website is www.samraceway.com


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

Who's Ready For Some Fun???!!!!

Bring Those Hot Rods Out and Show us What You Got!!!!! 


Practice Starts TODAY!!!!! June 14


Racing June 15 Saturday


Come Support our New Raceway and Enjoy a World Class Track in Our Own Backyard!!!!!!



Don't forget about the Pancake breakfast, ALL you can eat for $5.00 8am-10:30am Saturday.........



We Hope to See You ALL!!!!!!



VVRCC


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

All welcome to come and play this weekend for free!!!

Pancake breakfast 8am-10:30am Saturday......ALL you can EAT for $5.00

Please support this track, and help be a part of our growth!!!!!

we look forward to seeing you all, and most of ALL please come have some FUN with us!!!!!

Thank you,

VVRCC


New Website Up and Running!!!!!

http://www.samraceway.com/

Thank You Joe Cvec for putting this together!!!!!

Joe put this website together in less then 24hrs, and it is something we ALL can be proud of!!!!!!

Watch US grow, and send Joe any info/pictures to be added to the site!!!!


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

Race Day!!!!


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

A Big THANK YOU to All those that came out Today!!!!
VVRCC Thanks everyone for your support, and input!!!!
See you All again next month!!!!!


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

The Three Amigos


----------

